# Control de motor paso a paso "bipolar" por el puerto paralelo.



## j_j_grosso (May 19, 2008)

Necesito el circuito de control de un motor paso a paso bipolar por medio del puerto paralelo.. pero q sea utilizando el uln2803 o algun buffer o algun circuito similar.. q no sea el l293.. y el programa en C para moverme por medio d coordenadas.. pido esto especificamente.. porq en la web esta lleno d información pero todo respecto a motores unipolares..! si me contestan especificamente los q les pregunto se los agradeceria un monton.. necesito esta información pra hacer un proyecyo para la universidad.. Gracias..saludos..!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2008)

Con el ULN2803 solamente no puedes producir la inversion de polaridad que necesita un motor bipolar, necesitas 2 circuitos tipo puente "H" para lograrlo.


----------



## marcelo26 (May 20, 2008)

Si  tu proyecto no supera el límite del integrado ULN acá esta la solución http://r-luis.xbot.es/cnc/electro01.html 

En el caso que no sirva la anterior respuesta te paso un circuito con transistores IRF que podes manejar 30V 5 A  tranquilamente y logras mas torque, yo lo estoy usando en un pantógrafo CNC que construí y ni hace falta disipadores, te dejo mi pagina para q tengas una referencia, pero no sería todo el circuito solo una parte http://icelectronica.es.tl/Im%E1genes.htm


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 21, 2008)

disculpen mi ignorancia.
en resumidas cuentas que es un pantografo cnc   (que significan las siglas cnc)
gracias.


----------



## MaMu (May 21, 2008)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> disculpen mi ignorancia.
> en resumidas cuentas que es un pantografo cnc?



Un pantografo e un aparato que se utiliza para agrandar o achicar un dibujo , esta formado por una serie de varillas que forman una figura geométrica y que es móvil sobre sus puntos de unión, permitiendo que un extremo sirva de guía para copiar el dibujo y en el otro se coloca una fresa  o algo que escriba lo que se copia , algunos son con graduación para agrandar más o menos lo que se va copiar. En cnc es como el torno copia la pieza, si no me equivoco, y sino corrijanme.




			
				armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> (que significan las siglas cnc)



Depende de la semántica de tu idioma de origen:

*C*ontrol *N*umérico *C*omputacional

ó

*C*ontrol *N*umérico *C*omputarizado


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 29, 2008)

muchas gracias MaMu. 
no cabe dudas que si se quiere, cada dia se aprenden cosas nuevas.


----------



## cesdrum (Sep 21, 2011)

como puedo controlar 6 motores paso a paso bipolares con puerto paralelo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

cesdrum dijo:


> como puedo controlar 6 motores paso a paso bipolares con puerto paralelo?



Con 6 pares de integrados *L297* + *L298 *


----------



## ls2k (Sep 21, 2011)

ola.. tengo una duda.. en la pagina de marcelo26 se presenta un driver con arrays 2803.. mi pregunta es 

¿para hacer una controladora de paps no es mejor usar mosfets a la salida  de los arrays? por*QU*e directo deben calentarse  y lo otro ¿son nec*esa*rio los buffers? creo *QU*e seria mejor usar optoacopladores o diodos

perdón fogonazo :C


----------



## cesdrum (Sep 21, 2011)

quiero tener todos los controladores a un sólo puerto paralelo y conectar todos a una PC-como puedo hacer eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

ls2k dijo:


> ola.. tengo una duda.. en la pagina de marcelo26 se presenta un driver con arrays 2803.. mi pregunta es


Con un *ULN2803* *NO* puedes manejar un motor PaP bipolar


> ¿para hacer una controladora de paps no es mejor usar mosfets a la salida  de los arrays? por*QU*e directo deben calentarse


Todos los transistores se calientan, todo depende de cuanta corriente manejen y que pérdidas en forma de calor se consideren "Aceptables"


> y lo otro ¿son nec*ESA*rio los buffers? creo *QU*e seria mejor usar optoacopladores o diodos


Depende, si el circuito se encuentra correctamente diseñado NO es indispensable el empleo de opto-aisladores, incluso, en algunos casos,  podría ser poco conveniente.
El empleo de un buffer te garantiza que el/los transistores se encuentren trabajando en corte-saturación.



cesdrum dijo:


> quiero tener todos los controladores a un sólo puerto paralelo y conectar todos a una PC-como puedo hacer eso?


Ya te conteste 


Fogonazo dijo:


> Con 6 pares de integrados *L297* + *L298 *


----------



## cesdrum (Sep 21, 2011)

porfavor podrias darme el circuito

podrías darme algún circuito , es que es para un brazo robótico.Porfavor


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

El circuito lo tienes en los datasheet´s.
El puerto paralelo debe suministrar los siguientes datos a los driver´s (*L297* + *L298 *):
Sentido de giro CW/CCW.
Pulsos de avance/retroceso.
Y esto para cada motor


----------



## ls2k (Sep 21, 2011)

gracias fogonazo


----------

